
Moving Fast with Software Verification - ot
https://research.facebook.com/publications/422671501231772/moving-fast-with-software-verification/
======
omouse
I like it, finally someone is talking more about real-world user-facing impact
of software verification. Facebook is using OCaml and their partnership with
INRIA is awesome

